# 2014 921038 306cc platinum sho



## Unwind346 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi. New here and found a lot of info on this blower to help me decide on this purchase. I read about the headlight issue(ariens is sending me the decal) and leaking gas cap. Is there anything else if you own this machine from using it last winter? Any problems with snow sticking to chute and bucket auger impeller? My driveway is smooth and flat so I am not concerned about the auto turn issues that some members have found. I am going to check to make sure the bucket is square to the ground at 1/8inch before it is used. Any feedback would be great. Sometimes you find things to tweek after using for a season and the SHO was new for last year I believe. Thanks for any feedback. Here is a couple of pics of the beast.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I have the model 921029 Platinum 30 (non-SHO), though it has the larger 414cc motor. Mine was bought used with an estimated 6 to 10 hours on it.

Despite challenging the machine with some of the most constant and heavy snowfall winters on record and no "super high output" auger, I had absolutely no problems with clogging nor bogging down.

You certainly have done your homework, knowing to level/square up the auger housing and gas cap issues. I've had no problem with either.

So how did you do on price and whereabouts are you? Lotta machine there, so I hope you're in a "snowy area." Looks GREAT!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you did your research and you landed we rig that will last you for years to come, providing you take care of it.

As far as tips and tricks, the below video is what I have done to my deluxe 30. Different machine I know but there will be some same concepts, such as getting more chute rotation, baffle on the front to stop the snow from puking out the left side. Armor Shoes, I know you said you do not need/want them. And the big one is LED lights.


----------



## Unwind346 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Pixman, I live in Long Island NY. We do get snow and the last few years since hurricane Sandy have been rough winters. Even if I only need to use this once a year, the time and energy it will save me are worth it! I also plan to keep this for 20+ years. I didnt save much but my dealer is great. Free delivery to my house and spent a good amount of time going over the machine with me and how to keep it performing best during the winter. 

Hi liftoff, thank you, I watched your videos on YouTube. They are very informative. I am going to wait and see how it performs for me before I start modifying it, but your videos sure do give me plenty of ideas!


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice machine you picked up there. Being an sho model with heated grips
there's not a lot you need to add to that beast.
Simple things would be to change the oil to synthetic 5w-30.
A coat of wax before the snow flies and maybe a floor mat to park it on
while the snow melts in the garage. 
Maybe some bright led's down the road. Glad you bought an Ariens


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm just curious why folks would use full synthetic oil in these machines. It seems to me that oil changes happen based upon age far more often than for hours of use. Given the long service life of full synthetic oil, do you keep it in there for more than a year? Has there been any documented comparisons of engine wear differential between conventional oil and synthetic _in this application?_

For me, regular oil seems fine and is always quite clean when I change it. I'm a fan of full synthetic and use it in my motorcycle but in a snowblower it seems overkill. Or as my coworker once put it, "as casting pearls before swine."

I'm always open to hearing considered opinions though. I'm open minded and can be swayed.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Well if you drop a $ 1000.00 or more on a snowblower
I would like to put the best oil in it that's on the market.
For $10.00 a quart mobil 1 5w-30 is my choice. Royal purple is a little more$
I change the oil every spring so it sits in clean oil for the summer
and is ready for the first snowstorm.
Just saying...lol


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

synthetics here all the way in everything i run. if that vid didnt convince i dont know what will lol


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Unwind346 said:


> .... My driveway is smooth and flat so I am not concerned about the auto turn issues that some members have found.......


If the pavers under your machine are similar to your driveway then you may want to think about the plastic skids from Ariens instead of the stock steel ones on your machine. The steel skids can scratch the pavers apparently. Another advantage of the plastic skids is that they slide easier so it improves the Autoturn performance regardless of driveway surfacing.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Unwind346 said:


> Hi. New here and found a lot of info on this blower to help me decide on this purchase... Here is a couple of pics of the beast.


 Nice choice 
And :white^_^arial^_^0^_



PixMan said:


> I'm just curious why folks would use full synthetic oil in these machines. It seems to me that oil changes happen based upon age far more often than for hours of use. Given the long service life of full synthetic oil, do you keep it in there for more than a year? Has there been any documented comparisons of engine wear differential between conventional oil and synthetic _in this application?_
> 
> For me, regular oil seems fine and is always quite clean when I change it. I'm a fan of full synthetic and use it in my motorcycle but in a snowblower it seems overkill. Or as my coworker once put it, "as casting pearls before swine."
> 
> I'm always open to hearing considered opinions though. I'm open minded and can be swayed.


 My reasoning for switching to synthetic is because it is supposed to be more fluid at cold temps . My snowblower lives in an unheated garage so starting the machine in below zero F temps I think it gives better startup lubrication as well as being a little easier to pull it over.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Mine is stored in a somewhat heated walk-in basement. Never gets below 50ºF.

I was surprised to see such huge differences in that video of the 4 different oils. Or should I say 3 oils and one glue.

No worries there because three words my ears will never hear are "Attention Walmart Shoppers"!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IS that purple oil really purple. just wondering on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That was a fun video, but I did see one flaw in their testing. They say the Mobil 1 flows the best, but it also has the biggest opening in the top of the bottle.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

OT, but how often will you be starting in negative -40 weather.
M1 High Mileage or Rotella are my preferred for small engine just due to increased ZDDP.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Shryp said:


> That was a fun video, but I did see one flaw in their testing. They say the Mobil 1 flows the best, but it also has the biggest opening in the top of the bottle.


On the video I see the 3 botles except the Walmart brand to have about the same opening.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> OT, but how often will you be starting in negative -40 weather.
> M1 High Mileage or Rotella are my preferred for small engine just due to increased ZDDP.


Regarding my post about starting , and I don't live as far north as many folks here , zero and below temps are not unheard of.
Here is what our temps were last February :
Syracuse February Weather 2015 - AccuWeather Forecast for NY 13202


----------

